# 4 more days of 60° degree Temps ?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Whats going on? I guess I shouldn't complain.k::smiley-confused009:


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, here in Quebec we are still having 40s & 50s in the forecast! Crap, the one year I was finally fully prepared on time.


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

Will This Strong El Niño Take Away Your White Christmas?

Interesting article for those so inclined.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if this el nino last all winter there should be some good deals on used snowblowers come spring


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

I look at it this way. nature tends to balance itself out. so we will prob be dumped on with snow to balance out the lack of rain and early snow this year. our avg. first snow is only the end of the first week of December. and winter season doesn't even start until next week. last time we had this weather pattern we had a lot of snow (above avg) starting around mid jan.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

MN/WI - three days of rain in the forties. I'd rather have the snow.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> MN/WI - three days of rain in the forties. I'd rather have the snow.


Ditto

Same across the southern U.P.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree 100% CtDave. 

One of my friends told me that last year, it was 55 degrees on Christmas day? I do not recall that. Than the end of January was pretty harsh on us and than February was pretty rough. 

There is plenty of time to get back on track. But I did hear that the month of December is supposed to be more mild than usual. 



ctdave said:


> I look at it this way. nature tends to balance itself out. so we will prob be dumped on with snow to balance out the lack of rain and early snow this year. our avg. first snow is only the end of the first week of December. and winter season doesn't even start until next week. last time we had this weather pattern we had a lot of snow (above avg) starting around mid jan.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

YEP - been running around in a T shirt this weekend. hasn't been much under 35 in weeks now? I knew that having all the blowers running and ready was an omen! I have only sold 3 so far! :>( One 4" snow about 7 weeks ago and it was gone 2 days later. Oh well, could be worse - I coudl own a ski resort!!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Don't worry February is always long.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Nature is a mother.Winter's not over yet!


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

My lawn is starting to turn green again. 
I hope the rain turns to snow before I have to mow :icon-doh:


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I purchased the hydro pro 32" and now it will be a winter in Maine without snow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

kayak1 said:


> I purchased the hydro pro 32" and now it will be a winter in Maine without snow.


Great choice to keep the snow away :smiley-char060:

And if it doesn't work to keep the snow away, great choice to take care of it :wavetowel2:


----------

